# Bergwerk Rahmen Retten oder nicht?



## BattleRammstein (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen  
ich habe einen Bergwerk rahmen ( keine ahnung welches modell oder wie alt) dieser ist ziemlich verkratzt aber nicht verzogen oder so und meine frage lohnt es sich den rahmen neu zu lackieren ?


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

Geil!
Nicht lackieren, sondern so lassen, nur putzen und technisch wieder fit machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (11. Mai 2017)

Den Rahmen im Wohnzimmer aufhängen!
...und jeden Morgen anbeten...


----------



## Liwi (19. Mai 2017)

Niemals nicht umlackieren..........!!!

Oder bei Lichti mal anfragen.......


----------



## gerkattfo (20. Juni 2017)

Nicht lackieren, sondern so lassen, nur putzen und technisch wieder fit machen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2017)

3 Jahre musste er auf eure Antworten warten...


----------

